# MTH Challenger - w/smoke deflectors (pics + video)



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I recall I took some pics before of the smoke deflectors I bought for the Challenger, but I never really ran it or took videos with them on. And I don't mean to steal Chuck's thunder here, he just painted his up and we should be seeing some pics soon of his. It was seeing the photos of his that made me think to get mine on and videoed.  







































For this set, I used my new small adjustable tripod for less camera shake. 

Videos: 

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Challenger_072008_Video_1_3000kbs.wmv - 27mb 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Challenger_072008_Video_1_1000kbs.wmv - 9mb 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Challenger_072008_Video_1_440kbs.wmv - 4mb 

This one is kind of amusing... 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Challenger_072008_Video_2_3000kbs.wmv - 57mb 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Challenger_072008_Video_2_1000kbs.wmv - 20mb 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Challenger_072008_Video_2_400kbs.wmv - 8mb 

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Challenger_072008_Video_3_3000kbs.wmv - 54mb 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Challenger_072008_Video_3_1000kbs.wmv - 19mb 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Challenger_072008_Video_3_400kbs.wmv - 4mb 

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_BigBoy_072008_Video_22_3000kbs.wmv - 47mb 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_BigBoy_072008_Video_22_1000kbs.wmv - 17mb 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_BigBoy_072008_Video_22_400kbs.wmv - 7mb 

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_BigBoy_072008_Video_23_3000kbs.wmv - 103mb 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_BigBoy_072008_Video_23_1000kbs.wmv - 36mb 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_BigBoy_072008_Video_23_400kbs.wmv - 15mb 

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_BigBoy_072008_Video_24_3000kbs.wmv - 61mb 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_BigBoy_072008_Video_24_1000kbs.wmv - 22mb 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_BigBoy_072008_Video_24_400kbs.wmv - 9mb 

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_BigBoy_072008_Video_25_3000kbs.wmv - 30mb 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_BigBoy_072008_Video_25_1000kbs.wmv - 11mb 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_BigBoy_072008_Video_25_400kbs.wmv - 2mb 


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I should note, the only Challengers that actually came with the smoke deflectors are the grey w/yellow striped UP engines. However, you can order these as a separate part for ($10-$15) each and fit right on. Just need a little black paint as they come grey. 

Raymond


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Raymond those are some really nice pic's & videos!  

I finally got around to installing the deflectors on my MTH Challenger...


----------

